# She blew up real good.



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

So it's three days before Christmas. I pick up my son for the holidays. "Dad my guitar broke". I had purchased him an old Harmony for his birthday 1 1/2 ago. Well the other day he opened up the case......... 










So I have to replace. ( I won't even bother fixing it) Being so late and living in the boonies I will give him my Yamaha 450s. These are great guitars. 

There are 2 of those Yamaha's on Fleabay. Excuse the rant.. one is near Albany. The listing says contact for shipping rates to Canada. After three emails she tells me that she won't ship it to Canada. It really bothers me that I can have it shipped to a friends in Orlando only 3 times the distance but can't get it shipped to Central Ontario...


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Damn. She did blow up good.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Worst nightmare ever!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Damn. How did that happen?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

If somebody did that to a guitar I'd given them, it'd be a long FKn time before I ever even thought about giving them another guitar... 

Maybe if the kid has to get one on his own, he'll treat it better.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My first question would be, "How the &^*%$ hell did that break !?!?!"


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> My first question would be, "How the &^*%$ hell did that break !?!?!"


It's a cheaply made guitar. In the glue let go at the base of the neck heel the tension on the strings could pull it apart like that.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> It's a cheaply made guitar. In the glue let go at the base of the neck heel the tension on the strings could pull it apart like that.


Exactly what happened.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> If somebody did that to a guitar I'd given them, it'd be a long FKn time before I ever even thought about giving them another guitar...
> 
> Maybe if the kid has to get one on his own, he'll treat it better.


Nice forgiving attitude-especially when you don't know any details.
Stuff breaks.
My first thought about the breakage was the same as Milkman's.

On some guitars that sort of thing wouldn't happen.
On some it could be worth fixing-depending on the cost & how much of the guitar is damaged.


----------



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

I thought the same as you Milkman but looks more like an attempt at a neck bend went seriously south.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

"looks more like an attempt at a neck bend"
Zactly....


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> "looks more like an attempt at a neck bend"
> Zactly....


Ok Clinton here ya go.....

BOTH SIDES OF MY STORY. 

Side A 

I am a woodwork who knows wood. No signs of other damage from a hard bang or abuse on the guitar or the case. The glue failed. 

Side B

My son lives with his mother. Their living arrangement. She provides emergency care for the Children's Aid. They have lockd on their bedrooms. If it was broken by a kid it wasn't him. Do I need describe the type of children that come and visit ? 

My 20 yr son.... real bad ass. He has been a choirboy since he was 8. He sang at Carnegie Hall last year. He loves music and respects instruments. He started his first band... a barber shop quartet. 

The boy has out grown his first guitar. He has passed into the ranks of a guitar player. He needs a new guitar. I don't have a problem with that. I fail to see the reason why you do. Especially when you know nothing of the situation.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

I can only call it as I see it... if that offends you, that's your problem, not mine.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> I can only call it as I see it... if that offends you, that's your problem, not mine.


You like being wrong? I am not offended. My son has a different opinion. 

Lets kill this thread right here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Wrong schmong.... 

I don't hardly much care.

Hope yer kid has better 'luck' with his next guitar.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I've never seen that kind if break, and I've not even come close to seeing everything. Yes that's what I meant:smile:

Harmony Guitars were the cheapies when new. Some played very nicely and lasted, others were crap that fell apart.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

elindso said:


> I've never seen that kind if break, and I've not even come close to seeing everything. Yes that's what I meant:smile:
> 
> Harmony Guitars were the cheapies when new. Some played very nicely and lasted, others were crap that fell apart.


He wore the paint off the fretboard ... if that's any indication of the quality of guitar I don't what is. 

He is now the proud owner of a nice Alvarez from PaulS. A happy ending for everybody except the Harmony which will be recycled in parts for another guitar needing tuners and a bridge


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

"a nice Alvarez"
My "Leads & Licks" guy swears by 'em


----------

